# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  A mother's bragging rights

## Cecile

My daughter has spent the last four and a half years working on her PhD, proving her ideas, and writing her thesis.  She did all of this as a single parent, with a second baby halfway through her journey.  Of course Grandma and Grandpa Ted helped with some child care, late pick ups, occasional overnights while she presented at random conferences, and way too much feeding of cats. 
However, last night I nearly burst with pride, as she completed her journey.

----------


## Marc

Congratulations Grandma. It is in deed a great feeling of achievement even for us when kids complete a journey like this. 
I have been through this a few times with my daughters and even with my wife more than once. 
All the best for her and your future.

----------


## Bros

Well done.

----------


## OBBob

Clearly you were still shaking a little when you took the pictures! That's such a great achievement. What's her field?

----------


## Cecile

> Clearly you were still shaking a little when you took the pictures! That's such a great achievement. What's her field?

  I'm blaming the digital, rather than optical zoom on the camera for the blurriness.  I have a DSLR I should have taken instead! 
She's a historian, and her thesis is  a comparison of American vs Australian convict history.  Or something like that!

----------


## goldie1

Congratulations to all involved   :2thumbsup:

----------

